# Used DTG printers



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

I believe with the prices of the new Spectra 3000 and 
NeoFlex new pricing that the selling price for all used 
DTG printers are going to take a big hit.


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

i don't think so...those who know and appreciate quality won't mind paying for it....it's like watches (or time pieces). Sure I could go to Wal Mart and buy a casio all day long...but i won't because I prefer the fit an finish of say an omega or citizen...I am happy with my GT-361 and would do it all over again....but that's just me


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

crazymike said:


> I believe with the prices of the new Spectra 3000 and
> NeoFlex new pricing that the selling price for all used
> DTG printers are going to take a big hit.


I agree without doubt.. At the end of the day its about the printer making $ and if they can do that with lower machine and consumable cost using newer technology (print engines) Its a no brainer, unless its the unsuspecting buying antiquated machines that didn't do there research and homework.. Don't get me wrong i also like cars with fancy paint schemes and big tires but my gas miser gets me there in the same time and a lot cheaper..


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

It is going to be hard to sell a used printer as is and no 
warranty and support for any more than $4-5,000.
A refurb with warranty maybe $6-9,000.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

crazymike said:


> It is going to be hard to sell a used printer as is and no
> warranty and support for any more than $4-5,000.
> A refurb with warranty maybe $6-9,000.


In my opinion, most inkjet printers are consumable goods, starting with a $49 Epson home unit all the way up to a $65,000 UV cured flatbed. If you look at the used market, those $65,000 UV flatbeds regularly sell for $10,000 just a few years later on eBay.

The price of practically every inkjet printer out there, regardless of size, is very well correlated with this fast depreciation value. Of all my printers I've bought over 20 years in this industry, only one has truly outlasted its depreciation (my HP DesignJet 5500, going on its 1th year now I think). Everything else pretty much is ready to be tossed and upgraded after 3 years.

I look at my Neoflex -- now 4 months old -- and it's likely going to pay itself off well short of the first year. My Easy T paid itself off in less than half a year. The Spectra should pay itself off in a similar time frame.

With a DTG printer, having no business means you won't have a usable printer, quickly. Ink needs to flow. Either it goes on shirts you're selling, or it goes down the waste tank. This is why I tell new DTG customers to be aware that the cost of DTG is very much (printer) * 3 over 36 months.


----------

